# car tyres near newry



## peelaaa (29 Jan 2009)

Anybody recommend any car tyre dealers  near newry, thanks


----------



## frasr (30 Jan 2009)

kwik-fit are in Newry & have a 30% off 4 new tyres, used them a few weeks back & found them spot on (took just over an hour on a Saturday for new tyres)


----------



## PadraigL (1 Feb 2009)

Hi frasr

Can you give spec on the tyres (even the car ) you bought and the price in €'s

Thx


----------



## frasr (2 Feb 2009)

The car is an 03 Audi A4.
Tyres are Pirelli P6000, size 195/65/R15, the cost fitted was £242 = €278, I had got a quote in Dublin for the same and it was €420.

The prices I paid was the exact same as the price quoted on kwik-fit's (very good) website


----------



## askU (2 Feb 2009)

Pirelli wont last long- the rubber is too soft......


----------



## Cantona7 (27 Feb 2009)

I'm heading up to Kwik fit in March, 275euro cheaper for 4 tyres fitted... couldnt believe the prices in Dublin.


----------

